# TOC adjustable seat post



## RPower (Mar 1, 2022)

Adjustable seat post, 7/8 diameter.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 1, 2022)

$30


----------



## RPower (Mar 1, 2022)

Sorry ND


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 2, 2022)

$40


----------



## RPower (Mar 2, 2022)

ND getting close.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 3, 2022)

How about $45 Ralph?


----------



## RPower (Mar 3, 2022)

Deal - thanks!


----------

